# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  GoldenStar

## zencasino5

GoldenStar (ГолденСтар) – достаточно опытное игровое заведение, заслуживающее доверие многих азартных игроков. Обладает лицензией Curacao, а также множеством положительных отзывов по всему рунету. Данное игровое заведение славится своим отношением к игрокам (речь идет о службе поддержки, а также обратной связи) и бонусной политикой, которая даст неплохой стартап новичку и продлит интерес к игре у продвинутого пользователя (за счет программы лояльности). Ссылка на данное заведение: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Ассортимент игр Golden Star казино большой и постоянно он обновляется, увеличивается количество качественных слотов от ведущих производителей. В данном казино все игры разделены на категории, для удобства пользователей: топ игры, новинки, слоты, игры с джекпотами, игры на биткойны (дают возможность играть на криптовалюту) и другие. Всего в игровом ассортименте казино Голден Стар насчитывается более 3000 различных игр. Это еще не предел, так как новинки стабильно добавляются и по сей день.
Что может еще понравится новому пользователю? К примеру, бонусная программа, а также непосредственно приветственный бонус, который выдается после регистрации учетной записи. Для начала игры, необходимо создать аккаунт. Для этого зайдите на официальный сайт казино GoldenStar и нажмите на соответствующую кнопку.

----------

